#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  A symbol which i saw in my dream

## x2theone2x

I'm not sure if it exists or can be found but this is what it was like. http://www.holytrinityamblecote.org....l/cirtrcrs.gif but with an addition of a form of diagonal line in the middle of the circle(not touching sides). The line was unique with much detail but i cant quite fully remember it. If it was shown to me i could pin point it.

----------


## justinkl75

you saw this in a dream? have you been watching harry potter and the deathly hallows recently? cause that symbol plus a diagonal line through the circle is very close to the symbol that represents the elder wand, the stone of resurrection, and the cloak of invisibility from harry potter.

----------

